# Alpha-Probleme bei After Effects



## Molch66 (20. Juli 2007)

Moinsen!

Ich hätte ein kleines bis mittelschweres Problem mit After Effects. Und ja, um es vorneweg zu sagen: Ich bin zwar Cutter auf diversen Schnittsystemen, aber nur ein Anfänger-Grafiker 

Ich habe mir aus dem Avid sowohl ein *.mov als auch ein *.avi uncompressed mit Alpha exportiert. Wenn ich die im AE importiere, erscheint zwar das Fenster "...hat einen unbekannten Alpha-Kanal" und ich kann wählen zwischen

Ignorieren
Direkt - ohne Maske
Integriert - maskiert mit Farbe

Nur egal, was ich anwähle, erscheint das Bild entweder voll transparent oder das Bild (wenn ich auf "Alpha umkehren" gehe) ganz ohne Transparenz (also schwarz, wo Alpha sein sollte). Es handelt sich übrigens um ein Verpackungselement, also ein Rahmen mit mittiger Transparenz.

Was tun? Lumakey geht nicht, da das Bild immer wieder schwarze Elemente enthält. Eine Alternative wäre, eine Maske zu bauen, die mir den Rahmen ausstanzt - das würde funktionieren, aber auch nur, weil sich das Verpackungselement selbst nicht bewegt. (Ach ja, gibts bei AE eine ähnliche Funktion wie bei Photoshop "magnetisches Lasso"?)

THX 4 help!


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2007)

Kaum ein Codec kann Alpha-Kanäle transportieren. Und die Ansage von AE, es sei etwas drin, heisst gar nix ! Auf Anhieb würde ich von Filmdateien abraten und Einzelbildsequenzen nehmen, zB TIF, dass definitiv Alpha speichert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Molch66 (20. Juli 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kaum ein Codec kann Alpha-Kanäle transportieren. Und die Ansage von AE, es sei etwas drin, heisst gar nix ! Auf Anhieb würde ich von Filmdateien abraten und Einzelbildsequenzen nehmen, zB TIF, dass definitiv Alpha speichert.
> 
> mfg chmee



thx schonmal 
deswegen ja uncompressed - wenn ich das video in einer schnittsoftware öffne, wird der alpha auch angezeigt und übernommen.

TIFF-sequenzen haben halt gleich 500 bilder (bei meiner 20sec-sequenz)...


----------



## Mark (20. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Alternativ kannst Du RGB und Alpha auch in zwei Files verarbeiten (ob nun .mov oder Bildsequenzen): Alpha-Movie über RGB-Movie legen und dem RGB-Movie die "BewMas" (bewegte Maske) Alpha Matte oder Luma Matte "Alpha-Movie" zuweisen...

@bisheriger Import: ist denn der Alpha korrekt, wenn Du im Ausgabe-Fenster nur den Alpha-Kanal anzeigen läßt? (rgb-Kreise -> Alpha)

@500 Bilder: kann Dir doch egal sein, kümmert sich ja AE drum 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Molch66 (20. Juli 2007)

du meinst quasi, KEY und FILL (alpha + rgb) in eine komp legen? das probier ich gleich, muss ich halt zwei verschiedene clips exportieren (wäre natürlich schöner, wenns nur einen braucht...)

@alpha: nö, jetzt wo du's sagst... zeigt mir als alpha komplett schwarz an - wo hats mir die richtige matte zerschossen 

@500 bilder: stimmt 

werd ich gleich mal wieder ausprobieren. thx!


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2007)

Hmm, siehste, das mit "Uncompressed und Alpha" habe ich in der Eile natürlich überlesen 

Aber wie es scheint, klärt sich das ja gerade aufgrund eines Fehlers bei der Erstellung 
Keine Sorge, manchmal sitze ich vorm Rechner wie'n Ochs vor dem Tore und spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, andere zu fragen..
Ne ausgeschlafene Nacht später blinkt und leuchtet der Fehler über den ganzen Schirm. Es kann so einfach sein 

mfg chmee


----------



## Molch66 (27. Juli 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Alternativ kannst Du RGB und Alpha auch in zwei Files verarbeiten (ob nun .mov oder Bildsequenzen): Alpha-Movie über RGB-Movie legen und dem RGB-Movie die "BewMas" (bewegte Maske) Alpha Matte oder Luma Matte "Alpha-Movie" zuweisen...



Das war die einfachste Variante  Hatte gehofft / überlegt, das zu vereinfachen, mit integriertem Alpha und so, aber das ist wohl die sicherste Variante, die immer klappt...

THX 4 HELP


----------

